

Say Goodbye to FAQ's: Take user's manuals to the next level - helppier
http://www.helppier.com/

======
MichaelCrawford
It is very distressing to me that Frequently Asked Questions documents, quite
commonly answer questions without regard to whether they are, in reality,
frequently asked.

------
rathish_g
helppier.com 'Need help' is not that helppier!

